# Float Lock Vise



## Joeman77 (Oct 6, 2019)

Watched a video by Tubalcain on Youtube, looked pretty cool. Thought I'd have a go at it. And the bluing gives it that extra wow!


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice build! That one is on my list, but I have to get the current project done first.


----------



## Radials (Oct 6, 2019)

I thought that looked like a fun project too. Nice job!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 6, 2019)

I built one after he showed the original he had aquired. I use it nearly every time I use the drill press. Well worth the effort.


----------



## Billh51 (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks like you did a great job on your build, well done. I also had watched the build series on the vice and I think I will build one after a few projects are out of the way. It appears like it is much faster to use than a typical drill press vise and would work for a large percentage of drill press operations.


----------



## A618fan2 (Oct 7, 2019)

Very nice - looks much better than an original!


----------



## Janderso (Oct 7, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 11, 2019)

YUPP great job , plans to build list has grown faster then wallet. Of course.


----------

